# Cant install EAX console. It wont detect my Audigy 2. HELP if Possible, please.



## MartyG (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, 

Thanks in advance for any help. 

I have an Audigy 2 (SB240) and everything was fine until I decided to swap out my ATI Radeon 9800XT for an ASUS 9800XT. Once I did...my sound cut out.
I checked it...reinstalled the latest audigy drivers...got my sound back, , only my two front speakers, but the EAX console was gone.
When I try to reinstall, it tells me "did not detect required components".
So now, I have this great surround system, but no surround. Win XP is recognizing my Audigy 2 and I have it set for 5.1. Still nothing. Wires are in place. Tried swapping Audigy card in diff PCI slots...still nothing. No conflicts in IRQs Double checked my bios...onboard sound is off. Updated MB Bios...nope.

Any ideas? 
If not, are there any other 3rd party surround consoles out there I could use?


----------



## peterdiva (Oct 4, 2005)

What driver version are you using,or do you know if you're using the beta version.There's a setting in the speaker setup to sychronise with control panel,you have to untick this.


----------



## MartyG (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm using the Beta 4 drivers. Here is the file: SBA2_EAX4DRV_031031
Can't find that sync button. I just did a fresh install of Win XP Pro.
EAX still does not find my audigy card. Really frustrated.


----------



## peterdiva (Oct 4, 2005)

That file is just an update to get EAX4.Go here and download 1:Audio Console.http://au.creative.com/support/down...&driverlang=1033&OS=10&drivertype=3&x=27&y=10.If this doesn't recognise your card,you may have to start from scratch.


----------



## MartyG (Nov 30, 2005)

Sigh....
Downloaded EAXCONSP021213 Still gives me "did not find the required components.

As for starting from scratch...I don't know where that would be since I've already installed a bios update and a fresh install of Win XP. Guess I might just try a new card.

Thanks anyway for the help.


----------



## peterdiva (Oct 4, 2005)

You've downloaded the wrong one,it's the first one called Audio Console for Creative Sound Blaster Audigy audio cards 1.20.23.Filename AudCon_PCApp_LB_1_20_23.exe.This has the EAX console built in.To start from scratch would be to remove the drivers you've got installed now,install the beta driver,then install the audio console,then install the EAX4 update.


----------



## qwikwitt (Dec 19, 2008)

where are the drivers located? Looks like I need to start from scratch too.


----------

